# How much Oxbow?



## ThePokemonMaster (Aug 1, 2014)

How much Oxbow is appropriate to feed two rats? I may be feeding too much, and I don't want any obesity.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThePokemonMaster (Aug 1, 2014)

Here's a reference pic. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Other users can clearify, but I'm almost positive rats need to be free fed. As long as they aren't becoming overweight, simply keep the bowl full and they should be fine.


----------



## ThePokemonMaster (Aug 1, 2014)

Capistrono said:


> Other users can clearify, but I'm almost positive rats need to be free fed. As long as they aren't becoming overweight, simply keep the bowl full and they should be fine.


Ok, thanks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Rats should not be free fed. The best way to feed normal, healthy rats is to feed their allotment of food at the same time every day, leaving a few hours during their most active time where they'll have access to fresh water only.

I'm not sure who started to spread the idea that rat metabolisms are so fast that they must eat constantly, but it's 100% false.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't free fed. It's best to provide food with a lean or fasting period.

So, I fill the bowl at night around 8pm. I do a salad and a top-off around 11am, which holds through til about 5pm when the food bowl is empty. I do not fill it again til 8pm, meaning their most active period theyre burning calories better and staying lean.

Per month, each rat should be eating about a pound of food.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Free feeding just means the food is there all the time. 

I feed 1/4 a cup Oxbow for each adult rat, every 24s. If I feed much more than that, they'll just stash it everywhere.

Edit: Per rat, per 24 hours. If they eat it all before I feed them again, that's heir fault.


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

I do free feed, for my convenience. Especially convenient when I'm going to be away for a few days.

In studies a calorie-restricted diet has been shown to result in longer life in rats (not giving unlimited food/free feeding.) Just like other animals - like people, really. We tend to eat more than we ought given the opportunity. 

That said, many do free feed - if you read the feeding instructions on the bag of Oxbow Regal Rat Oxbow says "Most rats should have unlimited access to Regal Rat - Adult Rat Food." There's a trade off here, for sure. Most everything we do has a trade off. Give yogies to rats as a treat? Pretty negative health wise, but makes the rats happy - at least til they finish eating the yoggie? 

My view is you're fine free feeding a lab block type food. On the other hand mixed diets really don't work well when free fed. Since they often contain tastier foods the tendency for the rat to overeat is greater and there's also the potential of selective eating. Only eating the one kind of food they like and not getting a balanced diet. Where-as providing a fixed amount per day that they eat all of before you feed again they end up eating the bits that aren't their favorite as well.


----------



## ThePokemonMaster (Aug 1, 2014)

I kind of trust the people who say not to free feed more. From their posts, they seem to know more about what they're talking about. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Huh, I had actually read about free feeding on this forum, seems there are some differing views though. They get HT, one boy gets his bowl refilled once a day and one only needs his filled about every other day. I don't want anyone to think I over feed them too much. They get fruits and veggies in a more controlled amount. One boy is quite lean, the other a bit on the chubby side. I'll do some more research, thanks to everyone for the information.


----------

